# Kelley Powers Power Hunter Lay Down Blind



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello everyone I am new to this forum and pretty new to the realm of goose hunting. I am in the market to buy a laydown blind and I was hoping I could get some good insight before I made this expensive decision. Do you guys have any experience with the Power hunter or if you don't which blinds do you guys like?

Thank you in advance for any possible information!!!

MOJO


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Im also looking for a laydown blind...any ideas


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Check out the Xterminator in the Nodak pro shop. Awesome Blind!!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I bought a Goosview last fall and love it. Easy in and out Chis has them on the Inline Store. PM if you want more info. I like the way it operates and travels. I used it out on some mud flats with no veg within a 100 ft of the water. The sled bottom kept me dry and the zippered storage area behind the head kept my extra stuff out of the mud.


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

ive sat in a power hunter by avery and i didnt think it came even close to a final approach it felt kinda awkward and flimsy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll sellyou my Ameristep for $75 if you're interested!!! :beer:


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

My crew picked up three Power Hunters last year and loved them. I like the low profile of the "Bag" type blinds, still roomy enough for my dog to lie between my legs, and the shaded screen is nice for calling under and not flaring the birds...it is also nice to shade your face for those "oh so wonderful" naps! But like any blinds...mud'em and stuff'em for the best results.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I have the final approach X Land'r and it works great for me. I like it because of the backpack. Less things to carry.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

I've had 4 different types of lay out blinds so far, and I must say, the more room/ lower profile the better. Look for a Finisher that's used if you want a good blind. One that's newer and adjustable in the headrest area also.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bought 2 Xterminators from the pro shop. Hunted them pretty hard. Love them to death and so far everyone that has used mine feels the same. For the price I don't think you can beat it!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Still using the original finisher that Avery put out and love it. I know a lot of guys that have been using the Eliminator pro Guides for a long time and like them alot too. If you are tall get the finisher. My dad is 6'8 and is crammed in his Eliminator but he has plenty of leg room in the Finisher. When and if my Finisher breaks down I will be buying an Avery Migrator. The gooseview blinds are really nice also, just not my style.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have had my Finisher two years now and have beat the living krap out of it. Or I should say it is "Tyler" proof. I beat all of my hunting gear to death. But what would hunting be if you couldnt throw, step on, kick, spit on and drive over if it broke?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I love my Pro-guide for comfort but it has two major drawbacks.
#1 you have to break it down to get it in your pickup (its about 3 inches to long

#2 You can bend the bars, trust me you will and when you do it really sucks

When I buy more blinds I will be getting the new gooseview or the finisher.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler I am waiting to see what kind of shape the super X 2 is in after this coming fall.If your gun is working properly,I am buying one :lol: .I also have a pro guide and am on my second set of tubes.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Don't bet all your money on the X2. I've had mine three years now and can honestly say I'm sure mines been through worse than Tyler's. Spring now needs replacing to the tune of $150 and it has to be sent out for 4 weeks they guessed. Good thing I got an Xtrema coming!!! :lol: 
As for my 2 finishers, all I can say is Awesome!! One problem though, and I'm sure a lot of you others have had it. Last years model has plastic hinges and "T" brackets holding the two pipe frames together. My friend and I both have had them break from field abuse and throwing the blinds into/out of the trucks. My older one is made of solid steel, I push myself off the frame w/o ever worrying about bending it!!


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

you haven't met or hunted with tyler yet have ya? I have known tyler longer than most and I can tell you that if it is "tyler-proof" it has really been through hell and back. Ask anyone from the nodak crew, we have seen the completely unnecessary, and idiotic for that matter, hell he puts his gear through.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Blatant disregard for his own and others equipment. Borrowing stuff to Tyler is an exercise in trust that most have never known. Thankfully all my stuff came back in the condition I gave it to him in. That doesn't necessarily mean he brought it all back. The camo started peeling off his gun so he had to return it. The only thing as far as liquid he hasn't put in the action is urine I think.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

Yeah, too bad I don't have friends on here. Actually, they'll probably never see this. Anyways, I've had my gun for almost 4 years now, many seasons of duck, geese, snows, crows, and pigeons. Hardest part about dropping a gun into both muck and slimy *** weeds on the same day is cleaning, that really sucked. Keeps on shucking shells though, until recently. Too bad my 2 Johnny Steward e-callers didn't hold out as well!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

In the great words of T-REX:

_Cleaning, why the **** would you do that????_


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Exactly, why clean your hunting gear?? I dont cause I will crawl and do what ever it takes to kill birds. I would be a great field tester for hunting gear. Hey when the X2 isnt cycling right and you are in the cross fire just spit alittle bit of chew spit in her, it will be working like new in no time. I bet nobody has done that. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2004)

When a gun won't even fire cause it's completely frozen, what the hell ya gonna do? It's happened so much to me that last time I finally got ****** off and kicked the thing open. It shot about 10 rounds and re froze! 
I bet you don't clean your X2 GB3. It won't last you another full season w/o a cleaning. You crawl through the slop of NoDak and SODak for snows, you must baby that thing  . Been there, done that. I've got an X2, they're not all their cracked up to be. This should be in the shotgun forum.

As for my blinds, they kick *** but the headrest, IN MY OPINION , are too low, need to be raised up a little so I can see out sideways, L and R.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

I got one for sale if you are Looking... PM me

PowerHunter that is..


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler,didnt you bust up your nova when a shell jammed and the honks were comming in?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah, thats why Benellis suck, they are complete. Junk, plus it shows you how I treat ny hunting gear.


----------

